# Spro Red Arc Problem



## jojo1611 (18. August 2006)

Hallo,

Habe mir gerade eine neue Spro Red Arc 10300 gekauft. Nachdem ich nun Schnur aufgespult habe, musste ich leider feststellen, daß die Wicklung absolut schlecht liegt.
D.H. am unteren Ende der Spule ist wesentlich mehr Schnur als am Oberen. Aus anderen Beiträgen weiß ich, daß event. das auflegen der beiliegenden Kunststoffscheiben Abhilfe schaffen könnte. 
Doch leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht, da ich bei der oben beschribenen Problematik die Spulenhöhe ja eigentlich verringern müsste.

D.h. 
wenn ich nach Abnehmen der Spule die etwas dickere Metalscheibe (unterhalb der "Klickscheibe") entferne,
Ist die Wicklung OK.:c 

Meiner Meinung nach kann das aber nicht die Lösung sein, da somit der Gegendruckpunkt für die Bremse geschwächt wir.
( Die Bremskraft wirkt ja dann nur noch auf die sehr dünne ("Klickscheibe"))

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

Normalerweise ist da von Werk aus die Metalscheibe und ne dicke Plastikscheibe drauf .

Bei mir wars so das die dicke scheibe runter musste und dafür die 2 Dünnen rauf .
Die Metallscheibe muss auf alle fälle draufbleiben .

Wenns garnicht geht musst wohl nochma zum Händler und die Tauschen ...


----------



## mj23 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

Hallo,

hatte bei mir das gleiche Problem. Habe auch die Unterlegscheiben ausgetauscht. Jetzt klappts es super.
Habe die etwas dickere Unterlegscheibe runtergenommen, dafür eine dünne raufgepackt.
In der Packung müssten noch ein paar Unterlegscheiben verschiedener dicke sein.

Gruß
mj23


----------



## jojo1611 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

...erstmal Danke für die Antworten.

Hi mj23,

wie gesagt, das Problem ist nicht das Austauschen der Scheiben. Um das Problem zu beheben, muß ich alle Scheiben entfernen incl. der METALLscheibe UNTER dem Zahnrad. Dann habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit der Schnurverlegung...

Hab jetzt nochmal mit dem Händler gesprochen.
Ich glaub wir sind uns da einig...

Hat das Problem vielleicht sonst noch jemand von euch ?
...würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## esox_105 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

Wenn man bei ner Red Arc erst mal Unterlegscheiben austauschen muß um eine saubere Schnurverlegung zu bekommen, müssen ja bei der Produktion der Rollen enorme Fertigungstolleranzen geduldet werden #d .

Ich hatte ja auch schon mit ner Red Arc zum Spinnangeln geliebäugelt :k , werde mich dann aber lieber doch für eine Rolle von Quantum entscheiden.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

@ esox_105 : Ich hab 2 Arcs und normalerweise ist das 5 Minuten sache die einzustellen . Danach ist die Schnurverlegung Top und ne Rolle von der Qualität für den Preis muss man erstma finden ...


----------



## Dennert (18. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

Also ich find, es ist ne Unverschämtheit, dass es solche Probleme mit so teuren Rollen gibt!
Jede Billigrolle für unter 20,- Euro hat wenigstens ne saubere Schnurverlegung, wenn da auch mal die Bremsen stottern oder ähnliches.
Ne saubere Schnurverlegung ist ne Mindestanforderung an jede Rolle, sonst taugt sie nur für den Müll.

Wenn das die Runde macht, kann Spro die Reds blau anmalen!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

Hmm das ist doch bereits bekannt , und ich seh da nicht das große Problem drin ...

Und zeig mir mal die Billigrolle für 20 € die von der Schnurverlegung bei dünner geflochtener mit der Arc mithält ...
Und bei ner Rolle kommts doch grade drauf an das die Bremse eben nicht stottert ect ...
Soweit ich weiß liegen bei den teureren Shimanos ebenfalls die Plastikscheiben bei um die Schnurverlegung anzupassen ...


----------



## Dennert (18. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß liegen bei den teureren Shimanos ebenfalls die Plastikscheiben bei um die Schnurverlegung anzupassen ...


 
Ich frag mich mal wofür?
Wenn ich mir ne Rolle kauf, dann muß die sofort einsatzbereit sein. Versteh ich nicht.
Ich geh doch auch nicht zum Autohändler, kauf mir ein neues Auto und schraub vorm Geschäft die Räder dran...
Das muß doch so eingestellt sein, das es optimal funktioniert, oder? Vor allem bei dem Preis!


----------



## donlotis (18. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*



Dennert schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ne Rolle kauf, dann muß die sofort einsatzbereit sein.



Hallo,

genauso war es bei meiner RedArc 10300, aufgespult und losgefischt... mit bester Schnurverlegung!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Ocrem (18. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*



donlotis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genauso war es bei meiner RedArc 10300, aufgespult und losgefischt... mit bester Schnurverlegung!


 
genau wie bei der rolle meines kollegen

und ich finde so ne unterlegscheibe zu tauschen ist jetzt auch nicht der akt

ps. ich höre immer bei dem preis? ich finde diese welche ist einer der besten spulen in der preisklasse


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

Es wundert mich langsam das es ein Arc- Thema hier gibt zu dem Angeldet sich noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet hat |supergri


----------



## NilsS (19. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Es wundert mich langsam das es ein Arc- Thema hier gibt zu dem Angeldet sich noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet hat |supergri


 
Naja, zu manchen Themen muss man sich schon gut überlegen, ob man überhaupt noch was zu schreibt. 
Ich glaube, bei diesem Thema hier wird wieder mal von ganz falschen Voraussetzungen ausgegangen. Ob die Rolle nun "Fertigungstoleranzen" hat oder nicht, das hat jede Rolle irgendwo. Aber zu sagen, weil bei der Rolle ein kleines Tütchen mit Unterlegscheiben dabei ist, seien diese Toleranzen ausserhalb des Rahmens und der Kunde kann dann selbst rumprobieren, bis es passt .... nunja, eine Wertung dazu geb ich jetzt mal nicht ab!

Ich habe 2 dieser 10400er und nutze sie unterschiedlich. Die Erstbespulung mit geflochtener hat auch auf Anhieb gepasst. Eine Ersatzspule habe ich mit anderer geflochtener bespult und zum Testen mal eine dünne Scheibe dazu gepackt, um zu sehen ob sich da überhaupt was tut. Klar tut es das. Die Wicklung ist halt n Tick anders. Mal mehr oder weniger viel Schnur zum Rand hin.

Diese Unterlegscheiben sollte man so sehen, wie wenn jemand mit seinem Auto zum Tuner fährt und es auf seine persönlichen Bedürfnisse anpassen möchte (um mal bei dem vorgenannten Beispiel zu bleiben). Genau so passe ich die Wicklung meinen Bedürfnissen an, ob ich nun lieber für Weite Würfe oder anderen Zweck optimieren will. Out of the Box tuts für den Normal-Angler standardmässig gut und man könnte sie logischerweise sofort nutzen.

Wenn ich mehr als die Unterlegscheiben austauschen muss, um eine gerade Wicklung zu erhalten, dann stimmt grundsätzlich etwas nicht mit der Rolle und ich würde sie umtauschen.

.


----------



## Holzauge (19. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

Ich denke mal,es spricht für die Red Arc,daß die Moglichkeit der Spulenjustierung gegeben ist.
zB die Quick 2001 hat im Spulengehäuse unterschiedlich 
 Arretierungspunkte in denen der kleine Querbolzen an der Achse einrastet +2,+1,0,-1,-2
Die Rolle stammt aus Zeiten indenen "nur" monofil gefischt wurde !?

 Gruß
  Holzauge


----------



## Breamhunter (19. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

Ich habe mir 2 x 9400 Blue kommen lassen. (Eine fürn Kumpel). Beide selber bespult. Ich hatte bisher auf noch keiner Rolle so eine einwandfreie Schnurverlegung#6 (Vielleicht auch Glück gehabt#c)


----------



## Dennert (21. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*



Holzauge schrieb:


> Ich denke mal,es spricht für die Red Arc,daß die Moglichkeit der Spulenjustierung gegeben ist.


 
Und ich denke, es spricht gegen diese Rolle, wenn hier ein Angler so einen Thread eröffnen muß, um mit dieser Rolle fischen zu können!
Was wäre gewesen, wenn er sich die Rolle kurz vor nem Angelurlaub gekauft hätte, wohlmöglich noch fernab jeder Zivilisation, sprich ohne Internetanschluß , hätte sie aber nicht vorher getestet und würde dann vor solch einem Problem stehen???
Dann hätte er ne riesengroße Arschkarte gehabt, aber keine Fische. Neenee, so einfach ist es nicht....


----------



## jojo1611 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

Hallo Dennert,

Ich gebe dir schon Recht, irgendwie kann das alles nicht sein.
Eine Rolle muss sofort funktionieren! Das sehe ich eigentlich auch so....

Die Red Arc war bislang meine erste Spro Rolle und bis auf die Sache mit der Schnurverlegung, 
(in meinem Fall scheint es sich aber definitiv um einen Defekt zu handeln..s.o. ...Metallscheibe entfernen usw..) finde ich sie aber dennoch nicht schlecht.

Der Lauf, die Bremse, die Verarbeitung -soweit ich das äußerlich und vom Gefühl her beurteilen kann-.... sind echt TOP !
In anderen Beiträgen konnten wir ja auch schon einiges über das qualitativ hochwertige Innenleben der Arc Serie erfahren.

Und zum Preis von derzeit ca. 74 Euro ist das meiner Meinung nach eine wirklich gute Rolle.  

Ich werde Ihr noch eine zweite Chance geben. Habe sie heute eingeschickt. Mal sehen wie´s weiter geht. 

...und wenn ich ehrlich bin spiele ich sogar mit dem Gedanken mir noch eine Blue Arc 8400 zu bestellen. 

Weiß jemand ob die E- Spule einer 8400 Blue Arc auf die 10300er Red Arc passt und umgekehrt ?

Danke.

in diesem Sinne...#c


----------



## Dennert (22. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

Hi

Es ging mir nicht darum, die Rolle schlecht zu machen. Ich hab selbst ne Blue Arc. Mit der bin ich auch voll zufrieden.
Wenn es nur ein Defekt sein, das sollte zwar nicht, aber kann passieren. Vielleicht hat der Händler dran rummgefummelt und wollte dieses "Justieren" jemandem vorführen.

Wofür man aber selbst seine Spule justieren können sollte, will mir nicht einleuchten|rolleyes 
Wenn die Schnurverlegung vom Werk aus optimal eingestellt ist, was soll ich da noch dran herumspielen? Bringt vielleicht mehr Fische


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*



jojo1611 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob die E- Spule einer 8400 Blue Arc auf die 10300er Red Arc passt und umgekehrt ?



Soweit ich weiß passt das nicht .
Im Zweifelsfall schreib nochmal ne Pn an Angeldet ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2006)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

Hallo! Man kann ja nicht immer online sein, besonders wenn es Angel- und Urlaubszeit ist! |supergri  #h 

Mit der "Problemrolle" von jojo1611 kann ich nur sagen, daß normalerweise auf jeder Spro Arc oder Ryobi eine dicke Kunstschoffscheibenpackung vor der Metallzahnscheibe drauf ist und man damit die Feinjustierung vornehmen kann. Das ist nun mal seit min. 8 Jahren das Merkmal aller Highendspinnrollen, daß man die Schnurlage entsprechend der Schnurdicke mit Unterlegscheibchen justieren kann und muß, alle besseren Shimanos und Daiwas haben das genauso. 

Auf die Arc zu schimpfen ist hier fehl am Platze, eher ist die Situation doch so, daß der Novize hier erstmals mit einer solchen Rolle in Berührung kommt - aufgrund des klasse Preises. #6
Highend-Spinnrollen sind nun mal anspruchsvoller in Pflege, Einstellung und Wartung als die Billigrollen, die ihrerseits den Job recht und schlecht machen. Von den gehobenen Modellen erwartet man ja auch mehr. Dafür bieten die Arc+Familie ja auch eine Menge, was selbst absolut kaum überbietbar ist. Ich spare mir hier die weiteren Ausführungen dazu. 

Die Spulen sind zwischen Modellen der Gr.3 und Gr.4 leider nicht tauschbar, da müßte man den Rotor mit umschrauben. Dafür sehen die Rollen der Gr.3 effektiv noch um einiges kleiner aus als die Gr.4 . Zwischen verschiedenen Modellen einer Größe sind die aber super 1a tauschbar, von einer Ryobi Applause 4000 paßt die Spule auch auf eine Spro Red Arc 10400 und umgekehrt.

Ich hatte zu den Einstellungen der Scheiben und den jeweiligen Schnüren schon mal einen Thread angeregt, welche Scheibchen denn für welche Schnur passend für eine optimale Wickelkontur sind. Leider war die Resonanz nicht so toll, müßte man ja auch mit einer Schieblehre nachmessen.


----------



## hamburgerjung (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

nabend erstmal......also ich muss sagen das ich kein problem mit der schnurverlegung hab bei der redarc 10200.......viel mehr finde ich das die spule ziemlich grosses spiel hat.....also selbst wenn die bremse festgeknallt ist, kann ich die spule immernoch ein paar milimeter hin und her bewegen....................kann man das irgendwie wieder wegbekommen ?

danke


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*



hamburgerjung schrieb:


> viel mehr finde ich das die spule ziemlich grosses spiel hat.....also selbst wenn die bremse festgeknallt ist, kann ich die spule immernoch ein paar milimeter hin und her bewegen


Du meinst Drehen gegen die Bremse in die Runde, oder Wackeln im Sitz auf der Achse? 

Meine 10200 läßt sich auch bei Bremse voll zu noch drehen, das ist normal für die 2.5kg Auslegung der Bremse, das ist eine L-Rolle.
Trotzdem sind das weit mehr als die 2.5kg-Sollangabe und dürfte allermeist reichen.


----------



## hamburgerjung (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

ich meinte WACKELN IM SITZ AUF DER ACHSE...........

danke


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

@Angeldet
Bei allem Respekt!
Eine High End Rolle ist die Rote nun mit Sicherheit nicht.
Stabiles Gehäuse und stabile Konstruktion sowie ne gute Bremse reichen dafür nun wirklich bei weitem nicht aus!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Eine High End Rolle ist die Rote nun mit Sicherheit nicht.


Das sagt ja auch keiner, gerade bei den WS-Verleger Rollen ab Werk.
Aber es ist ein guter Rohstoff für eine High-Ender-Rolle, wenn man will und und wenn man kann und Lust hat. 

Respektiere aber auch Deine Meinung und Erfahrung, daß einem das nachfixen und selbermachen zuviel sein kann, das ist dann so. :m Dann muß eben eine andere Rolle her, klaro.


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

Richtig sind wir uns wieder einig!
Im Preis Leistungsverhältnis würde ich die Arc mittlerweile einer Shim. Technium vorziehen, hab dieses Jahr mit Beiden Rollen Erfahrungen gemacht.
Die Red Arc ist fürs Süsswasser in dieser Liga die klar bessere Rolle.
Salzwasser wohl eher nicht so ihr Metier, wissen aber ja alle die die Rolle kennen.

Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## hamburgerjung (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

hmmm........is ja schön und gut......aber zu den problem mit dem sitz auf der achse hab ich leider nox nix gehört.......!|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc Problem*

Ach ja, Dein Achsensitz 

Wie ist das denn einzuordnen, oder kannst Du auch so'ne kleinen netten Filmchen machen, wie das jetzt IN ist ? #6

Meine nietnagelneue 10200 hat auch etwas Spiel beim wackeln, das ist so ab Werk, enger sitzt die einfach nicht. Die kleinen sind halt nicht wie die großen Gr.3 und 4, das ist schon mal ein sichtbarer Unterschied.

Ist das Spiel jetzt mehr geworden, oder woran machst Du das fest? Im schlimmsten Fall kann an sich nur die Spule in der Bohrung aufgeweitet worden sein, was mit einer neuen Spule zu fixen wäre. Du hast doch die E-Spule, ist das damit gleich?


----------

